# Como conecto un interruptor de tres patas?



## darkpipe

Hace poco compre un interruptor que trae tres patas y es de color como rojo por fuera, creo que es para que se ilumine cuando este prendido y apagado. Bueno ya lo logre hacer funcionar pero me sobra una pata que creo que es para que le entre corriente que ilumine el interruptor a donde conecto esta pata que sobra?


----------



## pepechip

Ese tipo de  interruptores llevan en su interior una lampara de neon, la cual funciona a 110 o 220v. 
Para utilizarla deveras de aplicar la otra fase de corriente a la patilla que tienes libre, pero deves de verificar primeramente con el polimetro que no te cierre circuito al accionar el interruptor, ya que si no provocarias un cortocircuito, pudiendo dañar los contactos del interruptor.


----------



## mcrven

darkpipe, cómo te indica pepechip debes verificar cosas con el polímetro o, mejor aún, trata de saber el modelo y marca del interruptor y, trata de conseguir su datos vía google.

Debes conocer varias cosas:

1.-   Es interruptor o pùlsador.
2.-   Cuales son los contacos del interruptor y cuales o cual el del "NEON" y/o CUIDADO que también los hay con LED.
3.-   En cual de los otros dos pines está conectado el otro pin de la lámpara. Si dices tener 3 pines, uno de los contactos de la lámpara debe estar conectado a uno de los pines del interruptor.
4.-   En la hoja de datos - si la encuentras - dirá la tensión de alimentación de la lámpara o, la corriente del led.

Luego lo posteas y te indicamos cómo lo conectas.

Si no consigues datos, deberás hacer alguinas pruebas con el polímetro y, también te las podemos indicar por acá.

Saludos:


----------



## darkpipe

Como hago las pruebas con el polimetro porque no encontre datos


----------



## mcrven

¿ya identificaste los pines del interruptor?

¿Es pulsador o interruptor?

Si tienes cómo, pon una foto.


----------



## juaco

darkpipe dijo:
			
		

> Como hago las pruebas con el polimetro porque no encontre datos


Mide la resistencia entre las terminales con el interruptor/pulsador abierto y cerrado.

Yo tengo un interruptor de cuatro terminales con una lampara de Neon, en dos terminales conecto la Fase o linea (110 VCA) y el Neutro, en las otras dos terminales conecto la carga (en mi caso es un transformador). Puede decirse que este es un interruptor de dos polos y un solo tiro, con la lampara de Neon en paralelo en las terminales de carga.

Esperamos tus pruebas con el polimetro y revisamos que puede ser.

Saludos


----------



## juaco

En este datasheet de interruptores, en la pagina 2, muestra varias conexiones. Me parece que el LRA22H2BBRLN seria el tuyo. De todas formas verifica primero con el polimetro.


----------



## leejunfan

Hola! tengo el mismo problema, estos interruptores son como los que encontramos en las regletas de toda la vida, al estar en 1 se ilumina en rojo, al estar en 0 esta apagado. Pero en mi caso el interruptor tiene 6 patillas. según en la posición en la que esté el interruptor se puentean dos patillas de cada columna, ¡¡independientes cada columna!
ejem: en la primera posición se puentean las patillas: 1 con 2   y   6 con 5  (no hay ningun contacto entre 1 con 6, ni 2 con 5)

En la segunda posición se puentean las patillas: 2 con 3     y     5 con 4   (no hay ningun contacto entre 2 con 5, ni 3 con 4)

he dibujado un pobre eskema


----------



## electroaficionado

Es un interruptor de dos puntos... 
Tiene un contacto para NO y un contacto para NC.
No entiendo cual es el problema que tienes con el, deberias de ser un poquito ams especifico.

Si quieres usarlo como un interruptor comun, conectas por ejemplo la entrada del positivo al 2 y la salida del positivo al 1, y el negativo de linea al 5 y el negativo del equipo al 6. Si no les das uso los demas quedan libres, siendo recomendable aislarlos si se corre el riesgo de que se toquen con algo.

Saludos.

EDIT este es el esquema de tu interruptor.


----------



## leejunfan

Muxas gracias electroaficionado, tu eskema me ha solucionado el problema.
Salu2


----------



## electroaficionado

Muchas de nadas, si vas a comprar y no necesitas el interuptor doble, te recomiendo que intentes conseguir los simples (4patas) que son sensiblemente mas baratos.

Saludos


----------



## darkpipe

Me sirvieron mucho todos sus comentarios ya pude hacerlo funcionar y funciona perfectamente


----------



## josuel180985

hey necesito por favor como conecto un swicth de tres patas para una cafetera oster de antemano lo agradezco.


----------



## Dragonarios

jope..... yo tengo un problema con un interruptor de 4 patas..... me esta volviendo loco jejejeje....


----------



## Electrofan

Los interruptores luminosos de 3 patas (dos plateadas y una dorada) se conectan de la siguiente manera: Primero identifcas el cable con la fase o que tiene corriente y el cable con neutro con un busca polos de tornillo o con el multimetro, la fase se conecta a la pata plateada de la orilla y el neutro a la pata dorada, en la pata plateada del centro se le conecta un cable para la salida de corriente al activar el interruptor.

OJO IMPORTANTE!!! el cable de alimentación debe ser con clavija aislada de esos que tienen una clavija mas gruesa o mas cabezona que la otra para evitar invertir los polos al enchufar al toma corriente.

IDENTIFICACIÓN DE LA FASE DE UN TOMACORRIENTE 

Ubique el multímetro en la escala de 200 voltios AC (para 110 voltios), o en escala de 500 voltios AC (para 220 voltios). Inserte la punta roja en una de las ranuras de la toma de corriente y sujete con la mano la punta negra, si el multimetro indica una pequeña lectura de voltaje, la ranura bajo prueba es la fase, o viva, de la toma.


----------



## foc

Aqui les dejo este pequeño dibujito para facilitar las cosas


----------



## valar

Un poco tarde... pero espero que les sirva a otros, a mi me costó trabajo encontrar la solución,  aunque realmente es muy sencillo.



Saludos cordiales!


----------

